# How much pocket money do u get???



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 12, 2007)

*This is thread for only those/preferably teenagers who r not earning by themselves but getting pocket money from their guardian. So see how much u get. *
                   me ??? I used to get 20/-to 100/-  when I was of 6-10 years, 150/- to 500/-  when I was 15 and now I m getting 1500/- to 5000/- when I m 1*. generally 2000/- pm

Mods Plz Delete This Thread Until Someone Post Here. Plz


----------



## krates (Dec 13, 2007)

0.00 i haven't asked ever good idea i will start asking for it now


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm... I never got more than 30 bucks a month when in school. Hmm. When in college I got 100 per week. That's about it I guess...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 13, 2007)

No pocket money for me though I can ask for a reqd amt whenever something comes up.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

In school i got 5 bucks per working day..
In junior clg i got 20 bucks/working day
now i hav been promoted and i get 50 bucks per working day,


----------



## bikdel (Dec 13, 2007)

well no pocket money for me ryt now.. DEMOTED  used to get 20 bucks a day earlier..
but i can ask for whatever i want 

even then there are things you cant tell to parents  for those things pcket money is a lifesaver


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2007)

16 USD permonth


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

hayabusa_ryu said:
			
		

> *This is thread for only those/preferably teenagers who r not earning by themselves but getting pocket money from their guardian. So see how much u get. *
> me ??? I used to get 20/-to 100/-  when I was of 6-10 years, 150/- to 500/-  when I was 15 and now I m getting 1500/- to 5000/- when I m 1*. generally 2000/- pm
> 
> Mods Plz Delete This Thread Until Someone Post Here. Plz


i never got pocket money  .
but at this age  my parents have given me a whopping pocket money resource......the international debit card (easyshop)  , online bank account ..hehe .............not got pocket money in school days so getting much at this age 


and one more thing........
i have the HDFC easyshop international debit card....cn i use it to buy online ? coz foreign sites doesn't support ma online HDFC direct pay account .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

Rs. 200/Day or Rs.6000 per month.... I live out-station for studies  ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 13, 2007)

None, I earn on my own.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 13, 2007)

Rs. 200/week. M in Hostel..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> None, I earn on my own.


Same here


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2007)

Depends upon my reqirement.I ask for the amount i need.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> None, I earn on my own.



Ditto.

Well in school, my father used to give me around Rs. 10/day for meeting my expenses related to bicycle.
In college it turned to Rs. 50/day for meeting petrol expenses. 

I used to be very happy back then.  those Rs. 50 were enough for me an my friends. now even ~Rs. 1000 doesn't seem enough.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> None, I earn on my own.





			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Same here



wat work do u guys do ?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 13, 2007)

Used to get abt 50 per day when in college,
Now i earn on my own 

Regards,
ray


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 13, 2007)

I get money only when needed. Pocket money is good as long as you save a bit from whatever you get and use it for a good 'investment'(the quotes, because, each person sees an investment differently  )


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 13, 2007)

Still I'm student but I earn..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

How do u guys earn?? I mean what jobs??


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a cook at campus dining hall... lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^lol.

Well I get 1k per month+all my bills paid(b.band+mobile).I get more if I need,there is no restriction upto a limit.Maybe I have been a good child till now.in school I used to get a 100-200\month.Im happy with what I get,I usually save some bit and spend them on something I want.My college canteen stinks so that saves quite a bit.lol.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> i never got pocket money  .
> but at this age  my parents have given me a whopping pocket money resource......the international debit card (easyshop)  , online bank account ..hehe .............not got pocket money in school days so getting much at this age
> 
> 
> ...



abe tere ko HDFC ka debit-cum-atm mila hai?????   *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

to mere ko bhi SBI ka debit cum-atm mila hai.


AUR HAAN TU KHOOT KYUN BOLTA HAI KI TERE KO POCKET MONEY NAHI MILTA. jab to ghar me tha to koi bhi kaam bina pocket money liye nahi karta tha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif. tu hi to jhagara karta tha fro pocket money..


han to ME TO DIDNT get any pocket money nor i demanded for it as i always use to get the things i wanted n now i hav full acces to bank accounts of my father.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif But i use the money careful *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 13, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> wat work do u guys do ?



I am a software developer...at Bangalore...


----------



## REY619 (Dec 13, 2007)

iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> No pocket money for me though I can ask for a reqd amt whenever something comes up.


Same Here...


----------



## Techmastro (Dec 15, 2007)

Earn + 3000 Pocket money... hehe


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

Lets get honest, I get Rs. 200/- for the full month for my pocket money !!!!  

any thing extra if I need I have to work hard part time for it by taking time of from my study time !!!

I must be the one who gets lowest here...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> abe tere ko HDFC ka debit-cum-atm mila hai?????   *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
> 
> to mere ko bhi SBI ka debit cum-atm mila hai.
> 
> ...



lol fun2sh............. type in english bhai 



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

lol..i never asked for pocket money*farm3.static.flickr.com/2385/2107306212_d2a0a89301_o.png
got it by my hard work and that was 9k once*farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png
but now not a penny to spend*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2107308402_d580fcfc62_o.png 
A penny saved is penny earned


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

> but now not a penny to spend
> A penny saved is penny earned



When I save a Rs. 4 (one way metro ride) I am so happy


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Choto. Should I send you a cheque for some cash or something? I sure don't mind...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ Even i wouldn't mind some extra cash..


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

count me in*farm3.static.flickr.com/2394/2107305166_2c525fa996_o.png
am running out of cash*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2107303136_c0f9537f34_o.png


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

A cheque for thousand enough for each of you? send me your addresses.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> A cheque for thousand enough for each of you? send me your addresses.



what kind of kinda joke 
you are going to provide him...........


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> what kind of kinda joke
> you are going to provide him...........


not him but us*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Well not _everyone_ at the forum! I'm not richie rich. But if someone is strapped for cash, I don't mind parting with some...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> A cheque for thousand enough for each of you? send me your addresses.


N00b hunting??


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Laughing out loud! Hahah. No man I'm serious. I remember the days when I needed some cash here and there. It sucked.

Btw, I notice your post count has gone up to 7000 posts. How do you do it!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ Dunno.. Just happens..
What else do u expect from a bored engg student slightly interested in technology??


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Laughing out loud! Hahah. No man I'm serious. I remember the days when I needed some cash here and there. It sucked.
> 
> Btw, I notice your post count has gone up to 7000 posts. How do you do it!


 he's a google bot*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2107306002_6240bfbc60_o.png

thnx for ur generosity*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png goobi


----------



## krazzy (Dec 16, 2007)

If its stuff like food, clothes or just regular day-to-day expenses, my parents give me as much as i ask for. But if i ask for a new cell phone, better pc or faster net, i get a kick up my azz.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2007)

I work as a freelance graphics & CAD/3D designer, when I need money. One thing I don't do is to waste money on my GFs, although I have no problem in wasting money on G-Fs because G-Fs stay more & are more close to me then GFs *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> I'm a cook at campus dining hall... lol


 
Wow...I always wanted to be a chef....I have decided, whichever company I get a job in, I will sure open a stall of Kabab parathe in the cafeteria *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 16, 2007)

I started @ Rs 15 month and maxed out at 500pm in college. Now that I work, I am able to make anything above 10 grand per month.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello guys,

 I know that many person here get what he needed from parents. Our parents give money for books, study purpose(institutions, colleges, tutions, etc.), for buying favourate cloths etc.
          But u ever think what our parents do when asked for money to watch movies, to go with gf, to buy games and for whatever we can't say to dad or those things(not illegals and crimes) which our parents things are money wastages. That's where the pocket money plays a vital role. So, my opinion is in favour of getting pocket money.
                   I think everyone/teenagers (who are not earing by themselves but still studing) deserves a limit pocket money either it may be 200/- or 500/- or 1000/-. But it should not be given above the childs' requirements. If a teenager get more than his requirements then either he keeps it for future use or spend it. There is less number of persons who keeps the left money for future use but there r more persons who spend it on illegal things like drinking whisky etc or for whatever is totally illegal and crime. Bcaz this is the age when teenagers get carried away by the fantasies which they later realize are false as they are not totally matured. This things happen mostly with rich family where guardian gives whatever his child asks and donot pay attention towards his child  expenditures.
           So, I want to draw attention of whole people here that if u get pocket money or more pocket money than u actually need then u should not waste it on illegal things rather save it for ur future use or give it to those person who needed it most like beggers/hungry peoples/poors child fund etc., therefore helping others. I appreciate the thinking of peoples like *krazyfrog* but they/he also realize/confirm that the money they/he have/has given to other person should not be used for fun but for their important/required/needed work.
       As different peoples have different thinkings so inspite of having same earnings/incomes one's parent give less money than the other's. So, if some people get less money then don't get depressed or feel inferior just think that ur guardian want to teach u the lesson of the importance of money. Uhh.. That's all from me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

hayabusa_ryu said:
			
		

> Hello guys,
> 
> I know that many person here get what he needed from parents. Our parents give money for books, study purpose(institutions, colleges, tutions, etc.), for buying favourate cloths etc.
> But u ever think what our parents do when asked for money to watch movies, to go with gf, to buy games and for whatever we can't say to dad or those things(not illegals and crimes) which our parents things are money wastages. That's where the pocket money plays a vital role. So, my opinion is in favour of getting pocket money.
> ...


grr....who said drinking beer is illegal!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Exactly what I was going to quote! ^^^


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 16, 2007)

I mean to say drinking at a little age like 12,13 etc. understand?

I don't know but my parents/my friends' parents think so. Therefore I written like this. Anyway, it may be a my mistake, sorry for that. But grab the intention behind the purpose of writting this post.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep. Don't drink beer. Drink Pepsi/coke so it can screw up your teeth, intestines, and basically screw up your internals. Now I'm not saying go out there and drink beer, but there are a lot of things we do that sometimes appear to be harmless, but are in fact worse than the 'illegal' ones you've mentioned.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah U r right too. I think that I have wrongly written it(bear) so im going to delete it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 16, 2007)

i get a straight 1500/pm . but i never really spend that much , mostly gets saved n then i spend all the whole bunch on a videogame 

lolz yeah , i remember i first bought a PS1 , then a Dreamcast n now an Xbox 360 all with my collected pocketmoney . n as i bought the 360 this october i'm currently broke with just 1k in my locker . guess i'll have to start saving again :sigh:


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 16, 2007)

How nice ZEESHAN !!!!!!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 16, 2007)

None, But i can ask whenever i want


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to get none. I asked when I wanted. Was a real nice boy back then so hardly wasted even Rs. 1 on anything else than books and Luna / Bike


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Yep. Don't drink beer. Drink Pepsi/coke so it can screw up your teeth, intestines, and basically screw up your internals. Now I'm not saying go out there and drink beer, but there are a lot of things we do that sometimes appear to be harmless, but are in fact worse than the 'illegal' ones you've mentioned.


 
Drink Juice & water, da best


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 17, 2007)

"Doodh, Doodh Doodh Doodh, Doodh hai Wonderful"

Wonder if it was Amul or Mother Dairy!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2007)

The ad was nice.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

I quote from my latest blog post:
*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/12/i-got-pocket-money.html


> I was clearing some bills with my mom today, when after paying for all the bills, she pulls out a hundred (that's Rs. 100) and says, "Here, some pocket money..."
> 
> It's been quite a while now since I got my last dose of pocket money, and I must say, I realise now how much I miss it! It's amazing! It comes out of no work on my part, it is guilt-free, and there's no strings attached. I am now so excited. I don't know what to buy with it. Just to go and blow it up on some juice (juice as in fruit juice) or get some ice cream. Or maybe something non-perishable like one of those wonder-balls, which bounce really high. Any suggestions?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

lol,yea pocket money is cool.I wonder sometimes will I be able to spend my hard earned money like I spend my parents's hard earned cash! I'll have to wait to get the answers till then pocket money rules!


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

Rs.0 

Have to make my own LOL

When you get old, thats the trouble, you wil have to make your own pocket money


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2007)

none ... i can ask whenever i want .. but i still prefer to earn my own ..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

^^arre bhai tum log kaise paise earn karte ho?I mean I find it nearly impossible!


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2007)

arre yaar ... jo bhi kaam mil jaaye .... like part time tutions ... PC assembling ya troubleshooting ... any webdesign project ...jo mil jaaye wohi achha ....

Offtopic: Devil ... i heard u r from Rohini ??


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 18, 2007)

Offtopic:

Devil, create a successful blog on your own. Put up google ads. Earn money, if you manage to pull a crowd.


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^arre bhai tum log kaise paise earn karte ho?I mean I find it nearly impossible!



There are a lot of ways. Programming, making blogs and managing, content editor, data conversion, data entry and a lot of stuff you can do online and earn money. Only thing is go ethical always, work hard and be honest and sincere always and I am sure you will start earning good $$$ soon.

Also, you should have patience as it takes sometime to start getting $$$.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

^^patience is what I don't have!I do manage a blog but rarely write(I just made it to see how adsense works).

Anyways now I have started investing money a lil bit.Hope to earn enough to bear my expenses.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

@the devil: don't worry boy. It will come to you. It always does...


----------



## narangz (Dec 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> A cheque for thousand enough for each of you? send me your addresses.



Man! I have never met a person like you. Whoa! Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^patience is what I don't have!I do manage a blog but rarely write(I just made it to see how adsense works).
> 
> Anyways now I have started investing money a lil bit.Hope to earn enough to bear my expenses.


investing in what? stocks? me 2.
And yea blogging is boring. even i did the same as u did.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

^^yea,going to get MY PAN card made in january.But This stock thingy consumes too much time and require too much attention which is not possible cos I need to study too.Gonna invest just small amounts initially.to tell you the truth I dont know what to do!I guess I should just concentrate on studies and dont worry about earning\money,If I could get a good job or maybe clear CAT\IAS or something.....long shots but not impossible.lol.I just want to get into investment cos I don't want a 9 to 5 IT job which 1.)I won't get cos I am gonna get too many backs 2.)sux anyway.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

No dude. Stocks is a good way to go. You can make your entire living just sitting at home (not the right way to think, but still it is possible). Of course, you have to study the stocks properly to make good judgements. 

If you don't want to take too much trouble, and don't mind a slightly slower earning, then invest in mutual funds. They don't require much attention and can easily double you cash within a year or two (if you know when to remove it and such).


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2007)

i get around 600-1000 rs per month for misc. expenses. anything above that like earphones, headphones, gadgets, b.band, comp upgrades etc. come over and above this


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

I hav already started investing thru my dad's demat account.
Its damn interesting.. but is risky too.
btw hav u finished ur engg?



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> No dude. Stocks is a good way to go. You can make your entire living just sitting at home (not the right way to think, but still it is possible). Of course, you have to study the stocks properly to make good judgements.
> 
> If you don't want to take too much trouble, and don't mind a slightly slower earning, then invest in mutual funds. They don't require much attention and can easily double you cash within a year or two (if you know when to remove it and such).


Goobi No mutual fund gives such high rate of returns.. I think it is better to directly invest in stocks..
R u also a investor?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> No dude. Stocks is a good way to go. You can make your entire living just sitting at home (not the right way to think, but still it is possible). Of course, you have to study the stocks properly to make good judgements.


 One of my dearest friend is into it neck deep,I am currenty learning from him.Like I said it requires too much time and requires too much attention.
We got brains but no time you see.



> If you don't want to take too much trouble, and don't mind a slightly slower earning, then invest in mutual funds. They don't require much attention and can easily double you cash within a year or two (if you know when to remove it and such).


haven't seen many mutual funds doubling money in 1-2 years.And besides its for people who don't want any risk,not for us! no risk no gain!! we want fast bucks!.


@pathinks:nope,I am in 3rd semester,same as you.(I got ECE though and cudn't hate engineering more,And can you beleive I left MBBS to do engg,lol,stupid me).

And yea make your own demat account boy! I am getting my PAN card made in january after that I'll open my own demat account.Lets see what happens.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I'm not heavy into investing though I plan on doing some serious stuff after I do the 1 hour talk with my Uncle (He's a god with the stocks). Till then I just let my investment broker take care of all my investments (mainly mutual funds). And yes, such a feat is possible, especially with the way the indian market is booming.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

BTW devil it doesnt take too much time if u do short term trading.
Though Intra-day literally takes ur whole day. BTW goobi which mutual funds r u invested in? and wat returns are u getting?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

and intra-day is where the real money is! short-term trading is as good a mutual funds or even putting your money in FD or something.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

But it requires too much time.
Intra-day me u can actually earn an infinite amount of money..
but usme ek baar lag gai to lag gai.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> BTW devil it doesnt take too much time if u do short term trading.
> Though Intra-day literally takes ur whole day. BTW goobi which mutual funds r u invested in? and wat returns are u getting?


Well I just closed up my Birla Sun Life mutual funds account. That one paid me well.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> But it requires too much time.
> Intra-day me u can actually earn an infinite amount of money..
> but usme ek baar lag gai to lag gai.



thats what I am saying,It requires too much time.And chances of losing money is close to nothing if you got some brains and don't act too greedy.Just be normal and everything is gonna be good the moment greediness creeps in,you are sure to start facing loses.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Also, forgot to mention, I have some investments in Reliance (not sure what exactly in reliance, but it's reliance for sure).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

^^lols noob.Reliance is safe deposit,nothing more than that.Keep them for your retirement.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, yeah! I don't really want to put all my money into high risk stocks do I? This one gives me 15% p.a. + bonuses every six months. All I have to do is put in 3k per month. I also plan on putting back my money into a mutual fund once the stock market crashes and by that time I will have learnt how to do stock trading from my uncle. So there will be three layers of high risk, medium risk, and low risk. A good investment strategy says my mom. 

Now don't you dare nominate me for NOTW or something...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

i said noob cos you said yu don't know where your money is invested.lols,_I have some investments in Reliance (not sure what exactly in reliance, but it's reliance for sure)._.lols.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, forgot to mention, I have some investments in Reliance (not sure what exactly in reliance, but it's reliance for sure).


yea man.. You can earn a lot more if u start investing actively Goobi..
@devil thats the problem dude.. If one would hav had the brains to know when to buy and when to sell then he wd hav been the richest man on earth.. but yea earning is damn easy..



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Well, yeah! I don't really want to put all my money into high risk stocks do I? This one gives me 15% p.a. + bonuses every six months. All I have to do is put in 3k per month. I also plan on putting back my money into a mutual fund once the stock market crashes and by that time I will have learnt how to do stock trading from my uncle. So there will be three layers of high risk, medium risk, and low risk. A good investment strategy says my mom.
> 
> Now don't you dare nominate me for NOTW or something...


hehe NOTW to band ho gaya..
and yea You shouldnt put all your money in stocks all at once.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

> yea man.. You can earn a lot more if u start investing actively Goobi..


Kya karu yeh saara paisa leke? As of now I don't need any money. I want to live these days like a lazy bum. When the time comes, we'll see about money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hehe NOTW to band ho gaya..


hehe Look at my sig noob


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

^^_rassi jal gayi par bal nahi gaye_


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

lol.

well i get 900-1k per month.haven't asked anything in the past 6mnths coz i'm gonna drop a bomb of my 30k upgrade


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 18, 2007)

I also don't get any monthly pocket money.
But I get everything reasonale I ask for including minor PC upgrades and a new internet plan once a year and stuff...
But when I need big stuff like new cell or a laptop I need to shell out my google adsense earnings to get them 
I am also looking for good investing options like goobi..this 15% pa+bonuses seems pretty attractive..only downside...3k per month deposit!
I hope to start earning that much and more by next year


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ that much by ur blog alone??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

^lol I was wondering too! ALl I have managed by adsense is .89$ in 2 months.lols.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

Well i had managed $52 in a month in a mobile site about 2 years back but my adsense account was banned because all the users used gprs and had the same IP.. so no payment..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

^^I have a ill-maintained blog not a mobile warez site!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ Ha.. mere blog ki halat to tere se bhi gai guzri hai..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

^^matlab .89$ bhi nahi?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 19, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> I also don't get any monthly pocket money.
> But I get everything reasonale I ask for including minor PC upgrades and a new internet plan once a year and stuff...
> But when I need big stuff like new cell or a laptop I need to shell out my google adsense earnings to get them
> I am also looking for good investing options like goobi..this 15% pa+bonuses seems pretty attractive..only downside...3k per month deposit!
> I hope to start earning that much and more by next year



You can consider the personal Provident fund from State bank of India. Minimum 1000 per year max 70000, interest is around 8%, you get the account for minimum 20 years and you can not withdraw before account is 5 year old.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 19, 2007)

@pathiks
Yes I earned around 30k from my blog this year through adsense and other sources...thats nothing comapred to what drgrudge aka ashwin manages 
Will start looking into other arenas such as content writing and stuff to earn more...
The only problem is that if I don't invest the money I will spend it on something useless.... 
@kumarmohit
8% is too less...I need around 12-13% atleast


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

^yea grudgy has a very good blog indeed.

goobi's blog is good too but where is adsense?lol.

but 30k is very good .I guess I should take blogging seriously.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll make Rs. 10 at most if I put ads on my blog... talk of grapes and daffy duck isn't going to get me any revenue...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ That is the limit of humility.. BTW ankur go the stocks way.. You wont regret.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm...tht seems the only option for now...I still have time to get the money in my hands


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 22, 2007)

I will also try my luck!!!


----------



## max_demon (Dec 22, 2007)

earned 5 $ in past 6 months
the worse condition


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^haha,maine to ummed his chod di hai..89$ in 2 months,lol,some 4-5 clicks only.I better divert my energy towards study\stocks.


----------

